# BO required to have CBO cert?



## vegas paul (Oct 23, 2009)

Does your state or local jurisdiction require the person filling the Building Official job to actually have a CBO certification from a recognized agency?  In Nevada, it's a little vague, but one of the state statutes alludes to proper certification.  Just wondering, since there are a LOT of Building Officials out there that aren't certified...


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: BO required to have CBO cert?

No!  Here it's too political!    

( i.e. - "We don't need no sir-tee-fied bildin' o-fish-ull `round here.

We been bildin' stuff for forty years and ain't never need no bildin'

o-fish-ull.   Why our cousin Bubba haz been doin' a fine job runnin'

this here town...  )


----------



## jar546 (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: BO required to have CBO cert?

PA requires you to be certified as a BCO (Building Code Official) which is the only certification not provided by the ICC but provided by the State itself.  The BCO is strictly an administrative title.  You don't have to have one single inspector/plan review certification to get the BCO cert but BCO's don't do inspections unless of course they are the inspectors too.

Each municipality has one and only one designated BCO.


----------



## cboboggs (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: BO required to have CBO cert?

No certification requirements in MO.


----------



## Mule (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: BO required to have CBO cert?

No requirements in Texas.


----------



## vegas paul (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: BO required to have CBO cert?

Makes you wonder, huh?  Perhaps I'll move to another jurisdiction and start practicing medicin or engineering without any qualifications - as long as my job title contains the words Doctor or Engineer, I'm good to go, right?!!

All kidding, aside, I wonder why so many municipalities don't require any standard of education/qualification or expertise for this position.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: BO required to have CBO cert?

The state requires the inspectors to be certified in the discipline they inspect but NO requirements for the Building Official


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: BO required to have CBO cert?

Paul,

No Requirement for Building Official.

I was a Building Official for a small community (less than 4,000 pop.) in Texas, for 3 years; and, I had only a State Plumbing Inspector's License.  The only State requirement is that if you inspect Plumbing, you must have a State Plumbing Inspector's License.  Other than that, it is up to the AHJ, to decide what qualifications and/or certifications they "hope for".

Many municipalities use an Assistant City Manager/ Manager, City Planner, the Mayor, Public Works Director, Fire Chief, or anyone else; who they feel will properly appy the political whims of the AHJ; and not offend any benefactors of the City governing body.

In other words; compliance with the wishes of the Local Home Builder's Association *is an amendment to the adopted codes.*

Uncle Bob


----------



## High Desert (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: BO required to have CBO cert?

Oregon has had mandatory building official certification since about late 70's I believe. About 2 years ago, the state started recognizing the ICC CBO as an equivalent certification. Now in order to become a B.O., you have to obtain the ICC CBO cert. Those of us that had the previous state certification aren't required to get the CBO, for now at least. I am working on mine though.


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: BO required to have CBO cert?

Not in Michigan either


----------



## fatboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: BO required to have CBO cert?

No requirement in CO...........


----------



## JBI (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: BO required to have CBO cert?

NYS is interesting... To get hired, no. You do need to either pass a civil service exam and get on the local list OR be certified.

The certifications offered by NYS are Code Enforcement Official (the whole banana) or Code Compliance Technician (limited cert for limited duties). Per State Law, in order to enforce the State Code you have (used to be) 18 months to obtain your cert (might be less now?).

Within the last year or two, Codes Division has worked with ICC to make ICC credits useable by State certified CEOs for in-service credit. Not sure where they are with accepting ICC certs outright, or reciprosity for NYS to ICC.

It was always my understanding that our State training program was well respected in other States under the Legacy Codes.


----------



## peach (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: BO required to have CBO cert?

should have to...  sadly, it's not a requirement almost anywhere.

back when I took mine (last century.. jeez)... it was mostly administration, legal and budgeting... not so much technical (well, ok..the technical part was sort of a slow pitch softball)..

it qualifies one to be an administrator.. not an inspector or plan reviewer.  Dress up pretty to go in front of the city council and court; not to speak to the technical issues.

A good building official will know what they don't know and have trusted staff to advise on the technical issues (unless they are very, very good and have grown up thru the codes into their position)....


----------



## fw. (Nov 3, 2009)

Re: BO required to have CBO cert?

Minnesota requires that the Building Official be state certified, small jurisdictions can get by with a limited certification.  Last year they required that any inspectors under the building official also be certified, or the building official provide proof that they are getting continuing education.


----------



## packsaddle (Nov 3, 2009)

Re: BO required to have CBO cert?

Why?

Apparently, you only need one ICC certification to be President of ICC.


----------

